# Frontier Antifreeze Leak? Smell it, Can't find it?



## roofer (Jun 13, 2005)

2004 Frontier 15K. When driven i can smell it but unable to pinpoint leak. I think is somewhere above valve cover on drivers side But not visible. just some residue? Any help would be much appreciated. [email protected]


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

roofer said:


> 2004 Frontier 15K. When driven i can smell it but unable to pinpoint leak. I think is somewhere above valve cover on drivers side But not visible. just some residue? Any help would be much appreciated. [email protected]


Are you actually loosing radiator fluid?

Any oil in the radiator?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Meta said:


> Are you actually loosing radiator fluid?
> 
> Any oil in the radiator?


You could check the opposite too; coolant in the oil (foaming on and under the oil filler cap).

Hopefully, it isn't that.

Hopefully it isn't a leaky heater core either. Do you smell it inside the cab or outside the cab?

Have you checked the radiator and heater hoses? Maybe, hopefully, it's something as simple as a loose clamp.

Have you checked the radiator itself? Maybe something went through those gaping holes in the bumper and hit it.

I don't know if this engine has any coolant running through the intake (like other vehicles I've owned); I can check my service manual for that if you like.

How about the overflow resevoir? Is it cracked and leaking or maybe overflowing?

Just some thoughts.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

roofer said:


> 2004 Frontier 15K. When driven i can smell it but unable to pinpoint leak. I think is somewhere above valve cover on drivers side But not visible. just some residue? Any help would be much appreciated. [email protected]


What kinda engine ya' got? 4 or 6 cylinder?


----------



## OBYWAN (Dec 6, 2004)

*antifreeze odor*



roofer said:


> 2004 Frontier 15K. When driven i can smell it but unable to pinpoint leak. I think is somewhere above valve cover on drivers side But not visible. just some residue? Any help would be much appreciated. [email protected]


Check the air bleeder screw to make sure it's tight. Facing the engine, it's on the top right manifold. It's a brass screw; you can't miss it. :givebeer:


----------



## Itchy (Oct 11, 2005)

I had this same problem with my 2000 Nissan v6.... only leaked when it was cooled off.. found a puddle of A-Freeze in the morning..

turned out to be the cold idle valve or cold idle valve throttle.. it was on the top drivers side, a white piece buried in small hoses.. it had a green residue on it from the leak... dealer only part


----------



## roofer (Jun 13, 2005)

Meta said:


> Are you actually loosing radiator fluid?
> 
> Any oil in the radiator?


Only on coll down .Intake gasket dealer replaced


----------



## thelondensound (4 mo ago)

When I start see loss of radiator fluid/water I put due in the system so that I can find the leak with ultraviolet light.


----------

